# good online resources for light training, combos, etc?



## argyle (Mar 21, 2009)

I've been studying MT for about a year now, but unfortunately need to take a break from the gym to save money. A friend and I are planning on working out together still a couple times a week with pads and such. No sparring, this is really just for the workout and to keep the rust from totally taking over. I wouldn't describe either of us as "advanced", but we do have a decent grasp of fundamentals and form.

Are there any websites that provide good ideas for combos to practice and other training ideas?  Obviously there are routines I remember, but it would be nice to get some fresh ideas and mix it up a bit.


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, I don't know of any resources that offer what your looking for, but we can start one here!!!


Cross-hook-right kick

jab-cross-rightkick-cross

left knee-right elbow

left upwards elbow-right level elbow

kick-push kick(same leg)

low left kick-high left kick

jab-cross-jab-cross-uppercut(or hook)-cross

left level elbow-right overhand elbow

left pushkick-jab-cross-left kick

left block-right knee(or kick)

right block-left kick(or knee)


the possibilities are really endless, but this should get the list going.  Keep your combos simple and realistic.  try to make them flow. 

hopefully others can add to the list and we can get a good resource going here.


----------



## MuayThai (Apr 30, 2009)

One of my favorite drills is to have your partner attack you with hands slowly at first, but getting more and more intense with every round. You can only use your teep to stave them off. Yeah, it's hard, but it builds your guard, your teep speed (out of necessity), and most importantly your confidence. 

Another thing that I personally like to do when sparring or fighting is to lull my opponent into a false sense of security by throwing a few simple combos, and then without warning, add in a hard leg kick or two. This makes them consciously back off and forces them to start thinking about what to do next, (which is never a good thing to do). From there the possibilities are endless; look low and kick high, fake right leg kick and follow into the cross to the body and finish with a lead leg kick. Basically it allows you to tee off on your opponent if you have them always looking for one attack. A drill that helped allow me to do this while fighting is by working several combinations in one training session, and then around the end of the session, throwing in that cut kick to finish every combination off. 

Leg kicks are my favorite attack, and I use them a lot. So try putting in your favorite attack at the end of the combos you work. Eventually you will be able to use that technique whenever you see an opening regardless of your position, because you have used it in a lot of positions. 

Hands down the most important thing to do is spar though. You will never really get good at Muay Thai if you don't do this one thing. Sorry for the novel, but I hope it helps you guys out! 
Nik


----------



## Skpotamus (May 2, 2009)

http://stickgrappler.tripod.com/ - a site with some links to pad drills, counter drills etc. There are some good drills under the boxing section too. 

My favorite pad drills are free flowing ones. Where you partner can call anything and fire off attacks at you, you counter and fire back. Basically, it looks like the two of you are sparring, one just has thai pads and a belly pad on. 

The pad holder has a belly pad and thai pads on (maybe shin guards as well), you have a mouthpiece, gloves, headgear and maybe some shin guards. Your partner can hold up anything he wants or call out any combo's he wants, you have to fire them off. At any time, your partner can fire off an attack at you, you have to block, slip, parry, or evade the attack, then counter attack. This works better if you have a set way of holding for the attacks. Ex: We always cross pads on punches, meaning the right hand punches the pad on the right hand. Hold the thai pads so they are facing down a bit, obviously not ready to take a shot. When you want a jab, you hold the left pad up. A cross -the right pad, a left hook- the left pad held verticallly facing to the side, rt uppercut - right pad held horizontal in front of holder. Pads down at side facing backwards- push kick, pads to right or left - corresponding round kick. You can sub in an elbow for any punch at close range and a knee for any kick (just work out the kick/knee ahead of time, the hold is different). 

EX: Get a couple of counters worked out in isolation that you really like and work then into your pad drills. So your partner is calling off or presenting for certain strikes (calling out for combos works best if you can name them, like "1" for a jab right kick, "2" for jab, cross, left kick, etc). Your partner calls a 3 - for us that's a jab, cross, left hook, right round kick. After the round kick hits, my partner throws a right cross at my chin (like he was countering my kick), I bob left, fire off a hard left hook to the body, double up with the hook to the head, a right cross and finish with a left kick/knee. We keep on moving and chanign angles, distance, etc. The closer it resembles a fight, the better it is. 

Once you get comfortable with the drills, your partner should be throwing fast. If you aren't getting hit with some of those punches and kicks he's throwing, then you aren't doing it right. 


Some of my favorite counters:
Jab - parry with right hand while throwing a left jab of your own, slide off angle a bit, then fire the overhand right, left knee/kick
jab, Cross - Parry jab, bob your head to the left of the cross, counter with left body hook, left head hook, right cross, left knee/kick
Jab, Cross, left hook (head) - Parry jab, bob left cross, hard block with right hand for hook while throwing a left jab into their face, right hook/elbow, left kick/knee
Right Low Kick - block, then touch and go left round kick - set your foot down so you are standing southpaw for a split second, just long enough to use the contact to throw you into the kick
Left low kick (usually to inside of lead leg), block with left shin, cross, hook, right round kick
Right High kick - Either evade back and right round kick, or hard block and left round kick. 
Left High kick - Either evade back and right round kick, or hard block and right round kick. 

You can make up any counter you want as long as you think you can pull it off in sparring. 

Sparring - you can actually get a lot of good training out of sparring light, make it light ot no contact, work on counters and setups for attacks. The goal isn't to hit your opponent so much as to not let him hit you and to figure out HOW to hit your opponent using angles, setups, etc. It will help you work on your timing a bit and get you used to having punches and kicks coming at you without freezing (not as well as real sparring, but it will help).  The lack of hard contact will let you make mistakes without hurting for them and not make you afraid to try new things. It will also let you watch your partner and help them by pointing out holes in their offense or defense while they are countering or comboing.  

Hope this helps some.



....... and Muaythai thought he wrote a novel.....


----------



## DeadlyShins (May 3, 2009)

Both of your novels are really good.  lol  Good tips and ideas in there guys.  This is the stuff I like to see.  I love to hear how other people train and get ideas from them.  SO KEEP IT COMING!!


----------



## maxi (Jun 8, 2009)

Try this one from http://www.muaythaisport.com It's may help

http://www.muaythaisport.com/blog/category/thai-boxing/


----------

